# My seeds got switched in the mail.



## slavetothegrind (Apr 14, 2009)

Hello. I recently ordered seeds from Kindseed.com in the UK. I have ordered from them before without a problem. This time was a different story. The seeds were shipped a week after I placed the order. A week later they arrived. When I opened the envelope, the seeds which were randomnly stuffed into the shipping plastic were not cannabis seeds. They were angular and look more like chicken feed. 
   Upon closer inspection of the envelope, I noticed that the back of it had been cut open and resealed.So I believe somewhere along the postal route someone had taken out the seeds and replaced them with some other kind of seeds. 
Has anyone heard of this happening? 
Should I be worried? 
Why would anyone replace the seeds with non-cannabis seed?
Why wouldn't they let them through and bust me?
I'm a little confused,worried and upset. Any help is greatly appreciated.
 Thnx
 Slave


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2009)

slavetothegrind said:
			
		

> Hello. I recently ordered seeds from Kindseed.com in the UK. I have ordered from them before without a problem. This time was a different story. The seeds were shipped a week after I placed the order. A week later they arrived. When I opened the envelope, the seeds which were randomnly stuffed into the shipping plastic were not cannabis seeds. They were angular and look more like chicken feed.
> Upon closer inspection of the envelope, I noticed that the back of it had been cut open and resealed.So I believe somewhere along the postal route someone had taken out the seeds and replaced them with some other kind of seeds.
> Has anyone heard of this happening?
> Should I be worried?
> ...


 
I know a Mail-man who is growing some good weed. Got tired of raising Chickens.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 14, 2009)

maybe the guys in customs were playing april fool jokes on people?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 14, 2009)

:yeahthat: :giggle:

sorry idk the answer to your q but dam that sucks :fid:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 14, 2009)

Dont feel bad. Mine got replaced with Nerds candy.


----------



## Hick (Apr 15, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> I know a Mail-man who is growing some good weed. Got tired of raising Chickens.



Reminds me of when I was a kid. I saved and saved to purchase a genuine autographed  Gene Autrey guitar (with a hoof print of Champ on the back) off the back of a Cisco Kid comic book. It took forever to save that $9.95. 
  I finally ordered it. I waited and waited. The guitar never came. I was devastated.
  Then one night on the Lawerence Welk show, there he was. My mailman, and he was playing a Gene Autrey guitar...:ignore:


----------



## Alistair (Apr 15, 2009)

It sounds like customs agents were messing with your head,  Actually,  I have no clue why that happened to you.  Sorry about that.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 15, 2009)

:ciao:   sorrry  to hear...just be glad they didnt go *postal  *on ya:rofl:


and i am sure there are postman  that keep an eye out forbeans  and snatch up..dont know why they would bother putting chicken feed or nerds in them...lol

take care and be safe


----------



## GMT (Apr 15, 2009)

You should probably contact the seed bank if they are deacent they will re-send your order.

Any deacent bank has a reputation to keep up and they will be glad to get the feedback as **** like this will damage the reputation.

Could have been the customs the postal system or even the seed bank you will never know which.


----------



## Hick (Apr 15, 2009)

GMT said:
			
		

> You should probably contact the seed bank if they are deacent they will re-send your order.
> 
> Any deacent bank has a reputation to keep up and they will be glad to get the feedback as **** like this will damage the reputation.
> 
> Could have been the customs the postal system or even the seed bank you will never know which.



...well, unless your mailman shows up with "perma-grin" in a couple of months.. 

  I find it hard to believe that anyone stealing your beans, would go to the trouble of replacing, resealing, and resending fakes. :confused2:


----------



## GMT (Apr 15, 2009)

Ah sure who knows why some folk do things i wouldn't discount any possibility.

All we do know is some jackass is having a good laugh at this poor guys expense.

All it takes is a handfull of stories like to ruin the rep of a good breeder you know what folks are like.


----------



## Barbapopa (Apr 15, 2009)

That sucks big time!  Sounds like they sent you underdeveloped seeds, the angular white/cream colored seeds that did not form completely.


----------



## slavetothegrind (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi,I just wanted to say thanks for all the replies. Each helped in their own way. I feel much better. Also I got a prompt and helpful email from the seller kindseed.com . Things are looking up.Thanks again. 
                Slave


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 20, 2009)

Attitude.

Change XX to TT

hXXp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/

eace:


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 20, 2009)

GMT said:
			
		

> You should probably contact the seed bank if they are deacent they will re-send your order.
> 
> Any deacent bank has a reputation to keep up and they will be glad to get the feedback as **** like this will damage the reputation.
> 
> Could have been the customs the postal system or even the seed bank you will never know which.


 
It's not the seedbank's responsibility since the package did arrive.  But kindseed (at least in canada) guarantees delivery, so they would likely resend a second package.


----------



## uk420maan (Apr 20, 2009)

id say the seedbank could be dodgy consider the scenario set up a website selling all the nice seeds cept you dont have any so you get packaging made and just plonk some **** seeds of whatever in the packet enclosure and slit the back so it looks like postman pat has had them away.

simple to do yet not very clever for repeat business i suppose.

im not saying this has happened as i have no knowledge of seed banks as i dont do seeds but it could happen.

uk420maan


----------



## BGrimey420 (Apr 27, 2009)

I have had the same thing happen although it was a different site. they did not include the breeder packs either. they initialed the packets and they were all the same initials and i had ordered a combo pack. So i dont even know what i have the initials are BB. I assume its big bud or blueberry, but i paid to know the genetics and now with the fact that they are not even reliable enough to send the right order why should i think they care enough to mark the packs right. I have three more orderers out with three different banks. i will update as too who i find to be reliable and who is not. So far Attitude had the best shipping options and even sent me a tracking number. As we all know the proof is in the pudding.


----------



## hillbillycabbage (Apr 27, 2009)

id be so pissed off better email the seed vender and they should figure out how to make it right if yer and should be a valued customer theirs many ways for them to conseal the identity of the pakage and mail it from diff location it aint rocket science im sure they dont want to ruin thier name let us know how it goes well spread the news if they dont help??


----------



## Growdude (Apr 28, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> ...well, unless your mailman shows up with "perma-grin" in a couple of months..
> 
> I find it hard to believe that anyone stealing your beans, would go to the trouble of replacing, resealing, and resending fakes. :confused2:



I agree, lets see a picture of the "chicken feed"


----------



## LassChance (Apr 28, 2009)

slavetothegrind said:
			
		

> Hello. I recently ordered seeds from Kindseed.com in the UK. I have ordered from them before without a problem. This time was a different story. The seeds were shipped a week after I placed the order. A week later they arrived. When I opened the envelope, the seeds which were randomnly stuffed into the shipping plastic were not cannabis seeds. They were angular and look more like chicken feed.
> Upon closer inspection of the envelope, I noticed that the back of it had been cut open and resealed.So I believe somewhere along the postal route someone had taken out the seeds and replaced them with some other kind of seeds.
> Has anyone heard of this happening?
> Should I be worried?
> ...




Oh, man...how horrible.
OK...seems to me it is not the "officials" at the PO.  It is more likely a postal worker who figured there were probably MJ seeds inside and stole them for himself--free seeds.  Then replaced them and sent them on.  If it had been an "official", they wouldnt have replaced the seeds...they would have given them to the cops and you would not have received anything, not even the empty encvelope.
So chances are you will not be busted.  At least that's my thinking.

But if you live in a small town with only a few postal workers, chances are any further orders you place will also be intercepted.  The MJ thief will be looking for envelopes from Amsterdam, the UK and maybe even BC addressed to YOU.
If you live in a bigger town with LOTS of postal employees, the chances are better that if you order from a different seed company it will get to you ok.  If you order more seeds, use a different seed source and change your name, too.
Im so sorry this happened to you--I live in a tiny town with maybe six postal workers amd I worry about this kind of thing to me, too.  Now my fear seems much more real, since it happened to you.  Be careful--
Lass


----------



## LassChance (Apr 28, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> ...well, unless your mailman shows up with "perma-grin" in a couple of months..
> 
> I find it hard to believe that anyone stealing your beans, would go to the trouble of replacing, resealing, and resending fakes. :confused2:



A postal woker would. The most worrysome fact of this situation is the fact the envelope was OPENED before the recipient got it.  That indicates the seed company put IN the right seeds, somebody else removed them and replaced them.  To keep the flack from falling on him, a postal worker would replace the seeds, re-seal the envelope and process it thru the PO so there wouldnt be any complaints about a "letter" being lost.
If I worked in a PO, every time I handled a piece of mail from The Netherlands, the UK or BC, I would think, "Hey, I bet this is from a seed company, heh heh heh..."
If the seed company sent bad or wrong seeds...why was the envelope opened and re-sealed?

There's a stoner in the PO who copped himself some free seeds is my bet.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 28, 2009)

LassChance said:
			
		

> A postal woker would. The most worrysome fact of this situation is the fact the envelope was OPENED before the recipient got it.  That indicates the seed company put IN the right seeds, somebody else removed them and replaced them.  To keep the flack from falling on him, a postal worker would replace the seeds, re-seal the envelope and process it thru the PO so there wouldnt be any complaints about a "letter" being lost.
> If I worked in a PO, every time I handled a piece of mail from The Netherlands, the UK or BC, I would think, "Hey, I bet this is from a seed company, heh heh heh..."
> If the seed company sent bad or wrong seeds...why was the envelope opened and re-sealed?
> 
> There's a stoner in the PO who copped himself some free seeds is my bet.




Who is going to complain when the law is being broken? and who is he going to complain to? That being the case why would a postal worker send it on with chicken feed? And why would the postal worker have chicken feed on him in the first place.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 28, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Who is going to complain when the law is being broken? and who is he going to complain to? That being the case why would a postal worker send it on with chicken feed? And why would the postal worker have chicken feed on him in the first place.


Part time chicken farmer maybe ! LOL !


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 28, 2009)

I think i have found your seeds  

hXXp://www.thehempire.com/index.php/cannabis/news/chicken_farm_was_turned_into_cannabis_factory

eace:


----------

